
Frequency graph of U.S. birthdays for babies born 1973-1999 - bookofjoe
http://www.vizwiz.com/2012/05/how-common-is-your-birthday-find-out.html
======
bediger4000
Interesting, thanks. Another graph I've wanted to see is a histogram of days-
off-of-predicted-birthdate. That would be an indication of how well the
predicted birthdate (often from a sonogram measurement and built-in algorithm)
compares to the real birthdate.

~~~
bookofjoe
I'm on it

